# Wearing a tie = better tips?



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

So last Friday was Good Friday of course. I was Ubering off and on during the morning/day/evening in between church services, because I had the day off from my exciting/outstanding career job. I was wearing a nice gray shirt and a black tie, along with nice black slacks and thick dark rimmed "hipster" glasses. Maybe just anecdotal, but I seemed to get better tips. Like both of the 2 Trips I did Friday evening tipped me $5. Nice.

Anyone else have a similar observation?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

If you think it works, try it out some more. Or it could have been it was Good Friday or just unrelated to anything of the day.


----------



## Human v2.0 (Mar 5, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So last Friday was Good Friday of course. I was Ubering off and on during the morning/day/evening in between church services, because I had the day off from my exciting/outstanding career job. I was wearing a nice gray shirt and a black tie, along with nice black slacks and thick dark rimmed "hipster" glasses. Maybe just anecdotal, but I seemed to get better tips. Like both of the 2 Trips I did Friday evening tipped me $5. Nice.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar observation?


Gotta try it on a non-holiday. I was getting lots of tips all of Easter weekend.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Whenever I wear a shirt and tie I get complimented on being professional. It just makes them feel better. And since our interaction with them will be our only one you may as well make a great first impression and lasting memory. But please don't suck up so much that I have to hear about it next time...LoL


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Update: I had a tie on again on Sunday. Minimal tips this time. I guess Sunday isn't exactly a party night though.


----------



## dtacklegut (May 6, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Maybe just anecdotal, but I seemed to get better tips. Like both of the 2 Trips I did Friday evening tipped me $5. Nice.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar observation?


It had more to do with being the weekend probably. When people do tip it seems to be more so when they go out for the evening bar/ restaurant or airport runs.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Airport runs? NEVER here in Boston. Its disgusting. I take someone to the airport at least once a day, and every time I load their luggage and unload it to the curb and say thank you have a nice flight and they run off to hurry for their flight which they told me they have alot of time (2 hours still to departure) and NEVER think to give me a dollar. Its a shame.

Yesterday I took this woman flying back to San Fransisco. We talked about San Fran, Boston, etc. She noted all the traffic coming outbound back and she said you're going to have trouble getting back but at least you can get a fare at the airport. I said no, never for me since I have to wait for 50 cars on average to get a fare and its not worth my time to sit for an hour waiting. Also, I have to leave the airport to Lynn, go into Chelsea and double back to Sommerville as if I leave back to Boston I have to pay the toll which cuts down what I get paid from you. She knew all that, but didn't even tip anything. You would think one would say to themselves, at least let me give this gentleman a couple of bucks to cover the toll for him or something, but just thanks and run off. That's how it is here.

-=>Raja.


----------



## dtacklegut (May 6, 2015)

I didn't say most tip. Most pax do not tip ever. I'm saying in my experiences when I do get a tip, it is usually in those scenarios. Almost all business travelers do not tip because they are usually on expense accounts and cannot add it on through the app.

Tips are way too few and far between!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

rbort said:


> Airport runs? NEVER here in Boston. Its disgusting. I take someone to the airport at least once a day, and every time I load their luggage and unload it to the curb and say thank you have a nice flight and they run off to hurry for their flight which they told me they have alot of time (2 hours still to departure) and NEVER think to give me a dollar. Its a shame.
> 
> Yesterday I took this woman flying back to *San Fransisco*. We talked about San Fran, Boston, etc. She noted all the traffic coming outbound back and she said you're going to have trouble getting back but at least you can get a fare at the airport. I said no, never for me since I have to wait for 50 cars on average to get a fare and its not worth my time to sit for an hour waiting. Also, I have to leave the airport to Lynn, go into Chelsea and double back to Sommerville as if I leave back to Boston I have to pay the toll which cuts down what I get paid from you. She knew all that, but didn't even tip anything. You would think one would say to themselves, at least let me give this gentleman a couple of bucks to cover the toll for him or something, but just thanks and run off. That's how it is here.
> 
> -=>Raja.


We get a lot of visitors here from San Francisco. They are very proud of their city and always tell me they are when they get picked up. Out of thirty to forty pax from San Fran, only one ride tipped, a couple of young early twenty something women looking to move up here. I only drove for Lyft where I was getting around 60% pax that tipped.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Follow-up:. I wore black slacks, a white shirt, and a maroon tie on Saturday because it was graduation and people were dressing up in general. I got $24 in tips that day. I'm not sure if it was due to the attire, Saturday night, or just people being happy that their children/relatives/friends were graduating. But some of the tippers weren't there for graduation, so I have to believe the tie helped a bit.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Tips: Expect nothing. You will never be disappointed. I drive a nice car and have 4.8 rating. It is so uncommon that it always startles me that money is being handed to me....LOL.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

That moment when you hear bills being shuffled around in a wallet/purse.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't know, I used to wear a tie when I drove. I ditched the tie but still wear the button up shirt. I get more tips than ever. 

It could just be I'm better at driving than I used to be though and it has nothing to do with the tie or lack thereof.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> a black tie
> Anyone else have a similar observation?


I have done a lot of experiments. I can't affect tipping with any mode of dress, but wearing a bow tie results in significantly higher percentage of passengers leaving a rating.
A straight tie or suspenders seem to have no effect for me.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Never tried a tie while driving for Uber but I tend to do better with ratings with a long sleeve button down shirt than my short sleeve collared golf shirts.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Some pax are not going to tip regardless, some pax are going to tip regardless (unless the driver is absolutely lousy) and some pax are going to tip on service. The latter two, dressing nicely (not necessarily wearing a tie) may result in more and/or larger tips. Those are the pax drivers are catering to; when the driver is dressed well, drive a clean car and acts professional.

Some drivers just don't care, thus leaving potential tips on the table and not in their pockets.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I used Uber to the airport once and my driver wore a nice button up with a tie. Maybe it's because I drive for Uber and don't wear a tie but it seemed over done for me. I didn't tip anymore or less because he had a tie.

I don't want to knock anyone who does but I had a hard time taking him seriously. I know what the conditions of Uber and a tie definitely does not seem fitting for Uber driving.

Anyway, whatever works for you. It's just my opinion, take it with a grain of salt.



lesh11 said:


> I have done a lot of experiments. I can't affect tipping with any mode of dress, but wearing a bow tie results in significantly higher percentage of passengers leaving a rating.
> A straight tie or suspenders seem to have no effect for me.


Now a bow tie seems like a classic idea. I wouldn't be able to take the driver seriously all the same but I would feel like the driver had a sense of humor kinda like Bill Nye the science guy.

Trivia: Why does Bill Nye the science guy wear a bow tie instead of a regular neck tie?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have received good tips if I wear my Bugs Bunny tie. Once, I did wear a black suitcoat, black slacks, a black necktie and a white shirt with a black fedora. People asked me if I was auditioning for the Blues Brothers. I told them "No, I am Catholic, it is a Holy Day of Obligation and I just came from the afternoon Mass at Santo Rosario". I did not do particullarly better in tips.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Image matters, yes.

But it's really about having SOME manner of convincing image... not necessarily super clean cut or anything.

Trucker hat, mirrored aviators, and country music, for example, also works quite well

Basically whatever makes you look "serious"



Grahamcracker said:


> Trivia: Why does Bill Nye the science guy wear a bow tie instead of a regular neck tie?


Can't dangle it into something nasty, get it caught in something, or accidentally set it on fire

Same reason power tool and machinery operators don't wear loose-sleeves or robes or whatnot


----------

